# Is this normal?



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Each time I come back from the range, the guide rod on my SA 1911 gets loose. It is loose enough that I can re tighten it with my finger. After each cleaning, I tighten it with the allen wrench. It starts out tight, but always ends up loose. Is this normal and if it isn't, what's the solution?


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Blue Locktite or a 1 piece guiderod. The locktite will keep it together and will come apart without too much extra effort.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr Jimmy's got it right. Be sure you use the *Blue* and not one of the other colors.:smt1099


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

A full length guide rod in a 1911 pistol serves no useful purpose.

Switch to a standard recoil spring guide & plug.


----------



## 45fan (Mar 5, 2007)

Is it normal? not imho. 800 rds in my SA loaded & never came loose. Cleaned it several times during those 800 rds & always tight when I go to field strip it. Used the hex key that came w/gun to tighten it. No problems. If it persists, do like Mr. Jimmysays. Good luck


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> A full length guide rod in a 1911 pistol serves no useful purpose.
> 
> Switch to a standard recoil spring guide & plug.


+1

Full length guide rods only serve to add extra complexity, make field stripping clumsier, and line the pockets of accessory makers.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's another vote for pitching the full length guide rod in the trash, and replacing it with standard parts. Life will be simpler.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

The next time you have the thing apart just bugger a thread a bit with a center punch or screw drive..Not too much that it won't go back together but it should be a bit tighter..Also don't get any oil or lube on the threads..
Have two piece rods in several guns and have never any come loose in over thirty years with lots of use..


----------

